# Stretcher Monkey Photography



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2014)

Just wanting to pimp my new venture, Stretcher Monkey Photography! 

You can check it out at http://www.stretchermonkeyphoto.com. Also like the Facebook page I created for it. Thanks y'all!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 14, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2014)

Badass pictures man!


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm really liking the landscape photos in particular, but they're all looking good!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I'm really liking the landscape photos in particular, but they're all looking good!



Thank you  



MMiz said:


> Great shots!


Thanks!



CALEMT said:


> Badass pictures man!


Thank you! I'll hopefully update more on my page soon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, and I can shoot things other than EMS related


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 19, 2014)

PUPPY DOG!!! What camera do you use?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> PUPPY DOG!!! What camera do you use?



iPhone 3G :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> PUPPY DOG!!! What camera do you use?




Lol Nikon d7000 with a few different lenses


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> iPhone 3G :rofl:




Lol it's a 5 thank you


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol it's a 5 thank you



I kid, I kid haha. Your pictures are really good. 

Did you take a picture of a fish eye lens with a fish eye lens?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I kid, I kid haha. Your pictures are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take a picture of a fish eye lens with a fish eye lens?



Lol thank you. And nope. Took it with a macro lens


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you play with GPG (http://www.guerrillaphotogroup.com/)?

I don't do photography, but I know some people that circulate in that crowd around here. Dunno if it'd be appropriate for you, but they seem to like it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Do you play with GPG (http://www.guerrillaphotogroup.com/)?
> 
> I don't do photography, but I know some people that circulate in that crowd around here. Dunno if it'd be appropriate for you, but they seem to like it.




Never actually heard of it. But since at the moment I'm off from the U on Wednesdays I might have to check it out. Sounds pretty cool


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2014)

I swear I'm the only one using this forum...
Added a new site to buy prints. They have better prices and options than a lot of places
http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/nathan-zecco.html


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 15, 2014)

Another photo from my site


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

I wants that one and the pacman one when I get my feet back under me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I wants that one and the pacman one when I get my feet back under me.


Let me know before you order. I have a discount code for ya. The fact the people even consider buying my work is frankly amazing to me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm outgrowing posters haha.

Much appreciated!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm outgrowing posters haha.
> 
> Much appreciated!


No more One Direction posters? Hahaha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No more One Direction posters? Hahaha


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Oct 6, 2014)

Digging the photos nice work!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2014)

Just did this one, to submit to the code Green Campaign, and try and get awareness for responder suicides out.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2014)

I've seen it floating around on Facebook today. If you ever want to share some on our page just let me know.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2014)

Playing around with a photo I took last weekend, since we haven't had many calls this tour.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just did this one, to submit to the code Green Campaign, and try and get awareness for responder suicides out.



Is this the cover of EMS world magazine this month?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2014)

Wait what? I haven't seen EMS world this month


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry. A very similar one. The photo credit is for Daniel Sundahl. http://www.dansunphotos.com


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry. A very similar one. The photo credit is for Daniel Sundahl. http://www.dansunphotos.com


Ah OK. Dansun is one of the photographers that inspired the one i did


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2015)

Bumping again, since now money from sales goes to my moving fund


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah moving!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Bumping again, since now money from sales goes to my moving fund



Where / what is that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2015)

Remi said:


> Where / what is that?


It's the El Camino Real International Heritage memorial, off I-25 in NM about Exit 115 (or so. It's right behind the Ft Craig Rest Area)


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2015)

Wanted to bump and say that since I have changed locations to the greater Houston Metro, I am willing to take commissions or projects in most of SE Texas! PM me for any projects you need done.


----------

